# A little Help



## navyjeremy (Apr 9, 2010)

My wife made this cake for my GrandFather, for his 85th birthday. She entered it into this contest and I am asking that my Brothers and Sisters of the Smoke here please help her out. Click the link below and then at the end of the description you will see "Click here to read or post comments". Please click that and let her know what you think of it.

http://www.cake-decorating-corner.co...ersey-hat.html

Here is another on if you don't mind

http://www.cake-decorating-corner.co...ersey-hat.html

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## reents (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like it should be on the ACE OFCAKES SHOW.
Great Job on the cake.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 9, 2010)

Man your wife Sonya does some very nice cakes. Now if you two could get together and do a smoked cake you would have something for here too.


----------

